# Has anyone read this book-Hashimoto's Root Cause



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has read this book by Dr. Izabella wentz ? I saw info on Facebook about it, but thought I'd check here for first of any opinions on it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I have not read it but have been wondering what kind of treatment plan you are on; have not heard from you for a while.

Those antibodies dictate an ultra-sound if you have not had one.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

I am on synthroid 88mcg, and I have had several ultrasounds which show a heterogenous, multinodular goiter (no solitary nodules). I also have tested positive for TSI (92 highest), and TRAB (0.57 highest). I just moved to the opposite side of the country and am awaiting my first appointment with a new doctor, I beileve it is scheduled for March.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120619-workup



> *On occasion, only the free T3 level is elevated, a syndrome known as T3 toxicosis.* This may be associated with toxic nodular goiter or the ingestion of T3. Elevated T3 levels are often seen in early phase Graves disease as well.
> 
> 
> Assays for thyrotropin-receptor antibodies (particularly TSIs) almost always are positive.


How do you feel?

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000317.htm



> *Toxic nodular goiter grows from an existing simple goiter. *It occurs most often in the elderly. Risk factors include being female and over 60 years old. This disorder is almost never seen in children. *Most patients who develop it have had a goiter with nodules for many years.*
> 
> Sometimes patients with toxic multinodular goiter will develop high thyroid levels for the first time after they receive a large amount of iodine through a vein (intravenously) or by mouth. The iodine may be used as contrast for a CT scan or heart catheterization. Taking medicines that contain iodine, such as amiodarone, may also lead to the disorder.


I just saw you have 270 posts - I'm sorry - I am not familiar with your story, diagnosis.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Lovlkn, thanks for the links! I still have much to learn and understand. I feel better overall, after being on medication, but I still don't feel like "me", ya know? It's so hard to relay this feeling to others who don't understand. There may be one day out of a year that I feel GREAT-feel like ME again and it is so very sad that it is so rare. As another on this board has described it-mostly I feel like a hangover without the headache, mental and physical fatigue. Only instead of sleeping more, I just SIT there more, not being active as I would LIKE to and NEED to. And here is another thing I heard on TV the other day that describes how I am...the girl from the new TLC show My big fat fabulous life, i think it is called, said something to the effect of, she gained weight so quickly she didn't know what was wrong and by the time she DID get a diagnosis, she was already living like a fat person. Well, that's how I feel! Exactly! I spent so many years gaining weight, feeling fatigue and crappy, that by the time I figured out what was wrong, I had already ruined my body....andit is so hard to start to make it right, although I have been going to the gym now for a little over a month, I need to work on my eating habits next. (Sorry for the long post, I just had a lot on my mind)

I really want to feel prepared when I go to see my new endo, and ask great questions. So far, NO doctor has mentioned anything about my TSI, only TSH and that TPO and the way my thyroid looks points to Hashi's.


----------



## blueevan77 (Jan 12, 2015)

I have almost finished this book. It is very technical at times, but has a lot of good information. I've learned a lot about Hashi's and tests that I should ask my doctor for. Dr. Wentz also has a website: thyroidlifestyle.com and thyroidpharmcist.com. She has a blog and you can sign up for updates.


----------

